# 2COOL Family keep your eyes out!!!



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

My Friend just had his boat stole from Cypress.
It can't be to hard to miss with the Lone Star T-top.
Please help if you see this sweet rig.
PM me or call 281-610-2070 if you see it with details of where you saw it!!!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Not cool. Theives suck.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Will do.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow, looks just like my boat without the T-top. If they remove the T-top it will look like a lot out there. Sorry to hear this.


----------



## dwycoff (May 25, 2004)

Sweet boat - Hope they catch the rat ba$tards!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

If his post is public on fb, share a link. If it isn't public, tell him to change the settings on this pic so everyone can share it. Then post the link, that way all of on here can share with our fb friends.


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

Good idea Spirit


----------



## SlicksVR4 (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm in JV. Post a FB link and I'll share on my page too. DBW


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Just a thought but he might want to post the TX numbers.


----------



## Littlebeer (Jul 3, 2011)

I will be on the water most of the weekend and fish primarily in Glaveston Bay and the jetties. Please do not mistake my boat for the one mentioned in this thread as I too have the Texas Flag canvas on my T-top.

25' Gulf Coast with a dry box under the top.


----------



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

*Better mind your p's and q's..,..*



Littlebeer said:


> I will be on the water most of the weekend and fish primarily in Glaveston Bay and the jetties. Please do not mistake my boat for the one mentioned in this thread as I too have the Texas Flag canvas on my T-top.
> 
> 25' Gulf Coast with a dry box under the top.


I seriously bet you get the law called on you several times. Thank god my trip is only white!!!!!


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Littlebeer said:


> I will be on the water most of the weekend and fish primarily in Glaveston Bay and the jetties. Please do not mistake my boat for the one mentioned in this thread as I too have the Texas Flag canvas on my T-top.
> 
> 25' Gulf Coast with a dry box under the top.


good idea to warn everyone because you know we'd all hop on you and hold you down til the po po got there


----------



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

*Never paid that much attn*

But I bet I see a bunch of ttops with Texas flags this weekend!!!!


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Looked like last two characters of boat numbers are CA. 


Sent while typing one handed.


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

Too bad LoJack doesn't pony up for boats !


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

There was a boat that looks like that down in Sea Isle about a week ago. How long has it been since it was stolen?


----------



## Littlebeer (Jul 3, 2011)

unc_jaws23 said:


> I seriously bet you get the law called on you several times. Thank god my trip is only white!!!!!


That's what I'm afraid ofangelsm


----------



## jfk47 (May 3, 2005)

Can you post the TX #. That might help.


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for the help all!!!
I have asked him to send me the TX numbers.
2 Cool family rocks


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

He just chimed in with the TX number TX4914CA
I know it's a long shot, but keep an eye out.
Thanks all........


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

From the owner:

Update: going through yestetdays mail, I got a Harris County Toll Road violation letter. It was for 3 toll violations of my boat and trailer. Booth on 8 just past 290, then again after I10, and another after 59 south. This was between 8:30 and 9pm on June 23rd. So it was headed south. I am thinking Freeport or Galveston area.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Can HCTRA pull up a pic and tell what kind of vehicle is pulling it? Maybe a license plate?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Wouldn't they have pics of the tow vehicle?


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

HCTRA should be able to get the tow vehicle info. Hope you get your boat back!!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

J/K!


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

JamesAggie said:


> HCTRA should be able to get the tow vehicle info. Hope you get your boat back!!


The boat owner was asking if anyone knows or recognizes this truck...


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Hope the POS gets some hot lead in the head.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That shouldn't be hard to spot.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Betcha he will be back at the Wal Mart buying another dozen cans of black spray bomb primer after catching sight of this pic! :cop:


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Gonna be on like donkey kong when they get him.


----------



## CrabBait (May 28, 2005)

I would see if someone can blow up that back window from that pic and see if those stickers provide any clues. If they can be read. Just a thought...

CB


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)




----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Hope to see a good result from 2cool.It sticks out like a sore thumb a 500$ dollar truck pulling a 45k+ boat.


----------



## reelfast (Aug 25, 2011)

I'll be on the lookout for P.o.S.'s out there ... I love meeting those guys. Makes me all warm and fuzzy!!! Hope they like a little lead in their diet.:hairout:


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

any updates?


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Gave the truck pic to my wife and she put it on FB.

Hope you nail him.


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

That sucks. Hope a 2cooler catches him and whoops that arSe! What would someone do with a stolen boat that is that nice? Park it in there driveway and call it theirs? Part it out? Seems like he just casually pulled up in the afternoon and drove off with it like it was no big deal... What a POS! 


F-n-F 

Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Wonder why they didn't get a tag number when he blew through the tolls? They always find me if my account doesn't have enough in in it. With pics!


----------



## Hookem2012 (Feb 24, 2012)

I will keep an eye out down in Alvin


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

poppadawg said:


> Wonder why they didn't get a tag number when he blew through the tolls? They always find me if my account doesn't have enough in in it. With pics!


i forgot one day i was in the wifes car and blew through 4 of them got the letter in the mail with pictures of front back, i understand not being able to see the back plate but yeah where is the front plate pic (not have one maybe) good luck OP i have been keeping an eye out and will continue too.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

bubbas kenner said:


> Hope to see a good result from 2cool.It sticks out like a sore thumb a 500$ dollar truck pulling a 45k+ boat.


Exactly! It don't look like he's pulled a trailer very much judging how short and sharp he cut that corner.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Sure would be nice to see not only this punk but the people he's workin for do some serious time, and with 2cool on the hunt....the chances of us all gettin a big laugh are very possible.
I was thinkin the last post was gonna be bringing good news but I guess we'll have to wait a little.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

And if he has a toll tag they should have the info on him. 

Truck 

Pictures

Tags if no Eztag

Name and address if yes eztag




Sent while typing one handed.


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

Toll violations were received by the boat owner as insult to injury. All on westside between 249 & 59. Only boat plates caught by camera so violations came to him. 

As far as I know still no leads.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Hope they catch up with him.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

drathe3112 said:


> Toll violations were received by the boat owner as insult to injury. All on westside between 249 & 59. Only boat plates caught by camera so violations came to him.
> 
> As far as I know still no leads.


Poor guy had his boat stolen & is now receiving violations to boot. I hope they catch them.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*POS thief*

best I can do


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for keeping this going guys and gals!!!!
I hope someone gets some info on this POS soon.
Sadly the boat is probably parted out by now. I had one stolen years ago. It was found two weeks later, nothing but a bare hull 

Thanks again 2Coolers


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

I'll bet that tool box is hot also. Prob got a garage full of yetis to boot.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm watchin this thread and prayin the law catches this pile of dog dung.
Stretch his little scrotum over a 55 gallon drum!


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

drathe3112 said:


> From the owner:
> 
> Update: going through yestetdays mail, I got a Harris County Toll Road violation letter. It was for 3 toll violations of my boat and trailer. Booth on 8 just past 290, then again after I10, and another after 59 south. This was between 8:30 and 9pm on June 23rd. So it was headed south. I am thinking Freeport or Galveston area.


Man I'm sorry and this really sucks! My guess would be south too but maybe a little further south than Freeport. I was thinking like Mexico! We need to start chopping off hands and I bet this **** would stop!!!!


----------



## reelfast (Aug 25, 2011)

drathe3112 said:


> Toll violations were received by the boat owner as insult to injury. All on westside between 249 & 59. Only boat plates caught by camera so violations came to him.
> 
> As far as I know still no leads.


59 South?! That boat's in Mexico by now most likely


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Facebook says the guy who owns the truck is a regular at a place called the sawmill in buna tx


F-n-F 

Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


----------

